# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Υδραυλικός τιμη

## Μαρία Χανιά

Το avatar του μέλους Maria95 Maria95  Το μέλος Maria95 είναι συνδεδεμένο
Εγγραφή
31-10-2020
Ηλικία
25
Μηνύματα
0
Downloads
0
Uploads
0
ISP
Wind
Θέλω την γνώμη σας έχω βάλει εναν γνωστό για τα υδραυλικά και τα λεφτά μου φαίνονται πολλά.. αν ήταν ξένος δεν θα με ένοιαζε αλλά είναι κοντινό πρόσωπο και νιώθω ότι με έχει κλέψει...καλοριφέρ άλλαξα είχε παλιά καλοριφέρ με τους σωλήνες έξω και αποφάσισα να τους βάλω μέσα στον τοίχο αυτός μας είπε ότι μόνο για να τα βάλει θέλει 650 υλικά και 450 εργασι γιατί θα σκάψει και στους τοίχους τα σώματα είναι 6 τα 650 είναι μόνο υλικά και έχω δει τι εχει φέρει σπίτι δεν μπορούν αυτά να κοστίζουν τόσο...εσείς τι λέτε? Μήπως είναι τόσο ακριβά και εγώ κάνω λάθος?
Επεξεργασία / Διαγραφή Επεξεργασία    Γρήγορη απάντηση σε αυτό το μήνυμα Απάντηση    Παράθεση Παράθεση    Πολλαπλή παράθεση           
+ Απάντηση στο θέμα
Γρήγορη Μετάβαση Εκτός θέματος Αρχή
Γρήγορη Απάντηση Γρήγορη Απάντηση
     FontSize             


« Προηγούμενο Θέμα | Επόμενο Θέμα »
Μέλη που διάβασαν αυτό το Θέμα: 9
Tags για αυτό το Θέμα
Προσθήκη / Επεξεργασία Tags
Κανένα
Δείτε το Tag Cloud

Bookmarks
Submit to Facebook Facebook Submit to Twitter Twitter
Δικαιώματα - Επιλογές
Μπορείτε να δημοσιεύσετε νέα θέματα
Μπορείτε να δημοσιεύσετε νέα μηνύματα
Μπορείτε να αναρτήσετε συνημμένα
Μπορείτε να επεξεργαστείτε τα μηνύματα σας

Τα BB code είναι σε λειτουργία
Τα Smilies είναι σε λειτουργία
Το [IMG] είναι σε λειτουργία
Το [VIDEO] είναι σε λειτουργία
Το HTML είναι εκτός λειτουργίας
Κανόνες του Forum

----------

